# Udder Sores



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello-

I am due to get 3 goats from a local supply this march...but one of the ladies (whom is milking still and is not bred this season)...has developed some sores on her udder...

the description is listed here from the current owner:
(Flo is actually the one with the udder 'pimples', not Fawn...) After completing the ointment treatment the vet prescribed, I was not satisfied that the issue was completely cleared up. I consulted with the vet again, and he prescribed another round of the same treatment, which I'm starting today. He feels it is some type of surface infection originally caused by a physical irritation/scrape/etc. that allowed a bacteria/virus? to get a hold. He did not feel it was contagious from the very beginning, and none of the other 11 goats has developed sores. Flo's sores definitely improved under the treatment, but I won't be satisfied till they're gone completely...when I first noticed it there were some scabbed-over sores about 1/4 inch across plus maybe 5 pus-filled pimples. These gradually came to a head and scabbed over as more new ones appeared. Now she has no scabs, but a smaller new pimple still rises at a rate of about one a week. With the ointment, these never get to the scab stage, but just seem to go back down rather than coming to a head.

Any body have any ideas what this is and if I should allow it to deter me from finishing payment and adding her to our herd?

All the Best
Long Life, Honey inthe Heart
Alec


----------



## HoneyintheHeart (Dec 1, 2011)

I stand corrected it is on eof the dry/pregnant does that has developed the sores...


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

It may be a staph infection ...Staph normally first appears on the underside of the goat in areas often in contact with the ground -- udder, teats, scrotum, insides of legs, stomach -- but it can spread to the entire surface of the goat's body. Staph infects the hair follicles, causing the hair to fall out, resulting in a hairless goat with sores over its body. Oozing raised pustules or thick "fish scale" scabs occur. You can try researching this online at Onion Creek Ranch site and see what their suggestion is or call the vet. Staph is difficult to get rid of but can be fixed with patience and constant care. Just my opinion of course what it could be but somewhere to start your research online.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Could it be udder pox?


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Udder Pox is another good guess ...but correct me if I am wrong thought goat pox was accompanied by fever, sores appear on mucous membranes and also lead to respiratory issues along with depression and diarreah...just going through the goat info I have in my memory so I am not sure ...something else you may want to look up.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not sure, I've never had a case of it and haven't really researched it that much. I've only heard it can cause sores on the udder. I do think it is contagious though... if it was that you would think others would have it.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah...I do think its very contagious...maybe not that but look it up anyway...


----------



## LoneStarChic (Jan 19, 2012)

We had this same reoccuring problem on 3 does my mom purchased from the same herd.

Cleaning twice a day with Nolvasan gel & continuing to do so for 2 days after the sores were gone cleared it right up. Then she vaccinated them with Lysigin (2 shots, 14 days apart) & hasn't had a problem since. We give pregnant does a Lysigin booster shot (we order this vaccine from Jeffers) about a month before kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Camelid Skin Mix works great on it also.http://lightlivestockequipment.com/witchesbrew.php

I did the usual treatment on my girls and it just wasn't clearing it up. I used the Camelid Skin Mix from Light Livestock Supply and it cleared it up and it never came back. I washed the udder and then applied a thin coating of the mix once a day until the sores were gone. You could probably try doing it every other day or something but I was at my wits end and just tried this as a last resort. It worked great for me and I will use it again if staph ever comes back.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Just copied this from a post on here from 2010: it sounds exactly like what is going on with her

It may be a staph infection ...Staph normally first appears on the underside of the goat in areas often in contact with the ground -- udder, teats, scrotum, insides of legs, stomach -- but it can spread to the entire surface of the goat's body. Staph infects the hair follicles, causing the hair to fall out, resulting in a hairless goat with sores over its body. Oozing raised pustules or thick "fish scale" scabs occur. You can try researching this online at Onion Creek Ranch site and see what their suggestion is or call the vet. Staph is difficult to get rid of but can be fixed with patience and constant care. Just my opinion of course what it could be but somewhere to start your research online.


----------

